# How many circles do you see?



## Veho (Dec 18, 2007)

I found that here. Funny stuff. Also, _shrinking dog_!!


----------



## moozxy (Dec 18, 2007)

>_> those look like squares to me..


----------



## Killermech (Dec 18, 2007)

16 circles. What do I win?


----------



## NoSoulX (Dec 18, 2007)

29


----------



## Szyslak (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(veho @ Dec 18 2007 said:


>








  Woah.  First none, then 16, then 28...then who knows.  Funky stuff.  You're always screwin with my head veho.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 18, 2007)

Seriously?! Am I doing it wrong?


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> >_> those look like squares to me..


----------



## Rizsparky (Dec 18, 2007)

there are 16 in the first picture not gonna tell you how only if Veho gives me permission


----------



## Veho (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > >_> those look like squares to me..


----------



## jalaneme (Dec 18, 2007)

what circles?


----------



## Sinkhead (Dec 18, 2007)

16 circles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- Sam


----------



## sekhu (Dec 18, 2007)

where's the 28 coming from? I only see 16


----------



## Skye07 (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah it's freaky I didn't see any at first either, just gotta look closely to either the bottom of the top of any squares and you'll start to notice 'em.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 18, 2007)

There are either 28 or 31 circles in the first pic. Depending on how you count them.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 18, 2007)

I still don't see it >.


----------



## Rayder (Dec 18, 2007)

I only ever see 16, but I'm blind in one eye, so maybe that's why I never see more.  I dunno....

For me, they are squares, then the last column turns to circles, then the other 3 columns phase between circles and squares.

Just stare at the X in the middle long enough....



Those 2 Husky's in the dog pics look like the ones that killed one of our kittens today, just not quite as well-groomed.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Dec 18 2007 said:


> I still don't see it >.<



focus on the X
16 circles


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 18, 2007)

16 >.


----------



## moozxy (Dec 18, 2007)

Holy smokes! I see 16 circles! 
Ok.. now I don't get how the dogs are shrinking...







Naaaah just kidding


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 18, 2007)

finally! Wow.. I see 16 circles.. can't see more.. :/


----------



## T!b0 (Dec 18, 2007)

0 at first, but now that i've seen the light: 25 circles for me...


----------



## GameDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

I can only see 16 circles. Why are so many people seeing much more?


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah.. I see where the other are.. but can't see them clearly.. 

and 78 circles in the dogs.. (ok, that's a lie XD)


----------



## Seven (Dec 18, 2007)

I can only see 16 circles. :|

Here are some pretty awesome pieces by Julian Beever: http://www.rense.com/general67/street.htm

The stuff's amazing.


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm only seeing 16 circles as well, I think you guys that see more than that are seeing things... Tell us where the others are.

And 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the doggie pics


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 18, 2007)

34 if you count half-circles


----------



## jeklnoo (Dec 19, 2007)

For the optical-illusion-impaired folks (like me), I doodled it up a bit to make it much more obvious:


----------



## MC DUI (Dec 19, 2007)

Those are the ones I see for 16, now where are the rest that people are claiming are there?


----------



## bobrules (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.moillusions.com/2006/06/how-man...do-you-see.html

the maximum is 16. Some people won't even see a circle


----------



## VVoltz (Dec 19, 2007)

I see 345 circles on the 4th picture of the doggy. Am I correct?
Now seriously veho, you and your incantations!, stop messing wiht ma brain yup ar gona broque it at tis rate


----------



## Nero (Dec 19, 2007)

I only see 16 circles..

Where are the numbers; 25, 34, etc, coming out of?

~Nero


----------



## Killermech (Dec 19, 2007)

The rest of the circles are not even circles.. more like half circles like someone mentioned earlier. So they don't really count  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if you focus between four of the 16 connected circles (squarewise), you'll see it.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 19, 2007)

I only see 16 :/


----------



## Pigwooly (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, there are 16. There a lot of things that come close to being additional circles, but all of them have messed up corners or are half circles.


----------



## redeyez (Dec 20, 2007)

16 then I seen 00010000


----------



## OSW (Dec 20, 2007)

didn't get it when i studied it a few days ago, but after another minute trying to identify them today, i found them (i had missed the post where the guy outlined them in red)



QUOTE(Pigwooly @ Dec 20 2007 said:


> Yeah, there are 16. There a lot of things that come close to being additional circles, but all of them have messed up corners or are half circles.



exactly.

i can see where people are pulling an extra 9 to get 25, but they are clearly not circles in that there is no contrast around the full circumference, only about half of it.


----------



## Cyan (Dec 20, 2007)

I count 32 if I connect opened circles form one side to another. (2x 1/2 = 1 and 4 x 1/4 = 1)


----------

